
HermitCore-rs – A Rust-based, lightweight unikernel - wwarner
https://github.com/hermitcore/libhermit-rs
======
vmsp
I'm not familiar with HermitCore but the authors "...promise that this will
make it easier to maintain and extend our kernel [originally written in C]."
It'd be great if they could elaborate.

~~~
BagOfPistchios
It may or may not be easier to "maintain and extend" a Rust implementation,
but it will surely be even easier to find people to do those things if they
keep it in C.

EDIT: Rephrased the sentence

~~~
bytematic
I don't know about that, they teach C at pretty much every reputable
University in america

~~~
BagOfPistchios
That was my point - a lot more people know C

~~~
pornel
There's quantity, but what about quality? Whenever there's a vulnerability
found in a C program, its authors are dismissed not _real_ C programmers
(since a real programmer would know to avoid buffer overflows and dangling
pointers).

Apart from DJB, is there any other real C programmer? ;)

~~~
geezerjay
> Whenever there's a vulnerability found in a C program, its authors are
> dismissed not real C programmers (since a real programmer would know to
> avoid buffer overflows and dangling pointers).

This was the first time ever I've heard of such a thing.

